# campsites near the gorgano coast



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

help!!! we are away for most of the summer and are heading towards the gargano coast. i have e mailed numerous campsites, not had replies from some, some are fully booked and others say they do not reserve. we are looking for a fairly quiet site within 100 metres of a beach, no swimming pool etc. we do have kids with us but are quite happy with our camper and the beach as entertainment. i have searched many sites but am not having any luck. any recommendations?

also we will be leaving genoa heading towards the gargano and having an overnight stop, can anyone recommend a route with a decent overnight somewhere. 

please bear in mind we have an 8 metre motorhome so we are not small!!!

cheers hannah


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Gargano*

 Buon giorno,
the Gargano peninsula is full of campsites and agriturismi. The area around Peschicchi/Vieste is mainly the all singing all dancing holiday village type sites.
The area around Mattinata is mainly smaller friendlier 'country' sites or agriturismi, but within a stroll of the beach. Personally I like Vieste and Mattinata.
Inland there is of course San Giovanni Rotondo and Padre Pio, and plenty of aree attrezzate for visitng the Foresta Umbra.
Have a look at
www.camping.it
www.campeggi.com
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.fattoreamico.it

I've stayed at Camping Baia dei Gabbiani at Mattinata, right on the beach.
I've also used an agriturismo there, but can't remember the name.

Re an overnight stop en route Genova - Gargano, bit subjective this.
I presume you will want to cover this distance via autostrada : Genova - Pisa - Firenze - Roma - over the Abruzzi to the Adriatic, and then A14 down towards Foggia/Gargano.
I would stop at my favourite - area attrezzata Battistelli at Orvieto. Nice funicular ride up to the old town for the kids, and a play area under the nearby railway underpass.
Enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

excellent info as always eddie, thankyou.
my next query is am i wording my e mails wrong? i keep getting responses saying we have no bungalows or mobilehomes available and i am asking for a camping space, here is what i am writing

hello

can you tell me if you have availability for a large motorhome from 2 august - 16 august including 2 adults and 2 children (age 3 and 11) and the price please



kind regards hannah


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Gragano*

Ciao Hannah,2-16 August is top peak in Italy. Try, 'avete disponibilita' di una piazzola camper 2-16 agosto? 2 adulti/2 bambini, camper 8 metri.'

saluti,
eddied

 sorry, I was on a mobile there. Just realised this will provoke a reply in Italian to you, probably not much use.

Try substituting 'motorhome' with 'autocaravan' or 'camper' in an English text.

saluti,
eddied


----------

